# How to set the Idle???2010 550xp



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

My brother inlaw just bought a 2010 Sportsman 550xp and is complaining about the idle being to high...1850rpm..and also its shifting hard into gear...is there any adjustments on the idle...or should we just take it back....? I thought maybe we'd back the idle down...it only has 3 hours on it...Thanks Muddie49:rockn:


----------

